# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Моделизм в Москве, что посмотреть

## Sorm

Доброго времени суток!
Возможно попаду в Москву, не подскажите магазинчик с хорошим ассортиментом по моделизму. Интересует все: модели, инструменты, крски и тд.

----------


## Д.Срибный

"Лейбъ-Компания"
г.Москва, Сокольнический вал, д.11
Гpафик pаботы: Ориентировочно с 10 до 19. В понедельник, по причине клуба, - до 13. Суббота - с 10 до 15. Выходной - воскресенье.
Пpоезд: М.Сокольники. Выход в сторону магазина "Зенит". Идти вдоль магазина "Зенит" в сторону парка "Сокольники". Переходишь трамвайные пути и видишь отдельно стоящее красное здание похожее на кинотеатр. Обходишь его с правой стороны. Последняя дверь. Подвальное помещение. Виды товаpа: - все для стендового моделизма; - железные дороги; - автомобили; - корабли; - литература, видео; - готовые стендовые модели; - солдатики.

Ну и конечно же клуб. Работает по понедельникам
До клуба от метро Каширская (выход из первого вагона) автобусы 95,117,148,275,709,738,766,275,280, троллейбус 71 до ост. ДК Москворечье (2-я по счету). C 17 до 20 (расходиться начинают ~ в 19.
Схема проезда:


Вот тут есть более-менее полный список магазинов
http://www.m-hobby.ru/allshops/allshops.html

----------


## An-Z

моё сугубое мнение, на клубе делать практически нечего, просто собрание всех магазинов в одном месте, при чём тот же АКАН на клубе дороже чем в магазине..  единственный повод туда попасть, это крупная затарка литературой и афтермаркетом, так можно съекономить немного денег и времени.
Лучшие торговые точки на мой взгляд, это:
- магазин в "Олимпийском", в ТЦ "Колизей", идя от М. "Проспект Мира" к СК "Олимпийский" обходите его справа (он слева остаётся) до 9 подъезда, там подымаетесь на 3 этаж и вот магазин.. ассортимент огромный, цены среднеумеренные, продавцы любезные и знающие дело, просьб "а посмотреть можно?" не пугаются и если модель не запаяна, показывают
-магазин в Доме Авиации и Космонавтики, между м.Динамо и Аэропорт, минут 10 пешком.. улица Красноармейская д.4 хороший ассортимент моделей и литературы, во время работы клуба скидка 10%, хотя цены и так нормальные, продавцы адекватные и знающие дело, подскажут и расскажут если что..
А "лейб-компания" мне не нравится.. и дорого и разговаривать с клиентом не любят..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот именно, что по части ассортимента и возможности пообщаться с коллегами - клуб стоит выше всего остального.
Особенно если время ограничено и нет возможности ездить по всем магазинам :-)

----------


## An-Z

ага, если ты всех знаешь.. а если впервые приехал? а он всего 2 часа работает..

----------


## Sorm

Большое пасибо!
В клуб наверно не успею, а по магазинчикам обязательно пробегусь  :D 
Посомтрим, что в Москве новенького, интересного.
Кстати, в тему. Кто живет в Ростове-на-Дону, где отовариваетесь?

----------

